# تكييف هواء الطائرات من الالف الى الياء بالشرح والصور



## karamhanfy (13 مارس 2008)

الى اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى المحترمين بفضل الله اليكم تكييف الطائرات من الالف الى الياء
وللامانه بعض هذة المعلومات منقوله والبعض الاخر هدانى ربى لجمعها وتقدمها اليكم بهذه الصورة
تحياتى لاعضاء وزوار ومشرفين المنتدى المحترم


----------



## sas_kik (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذ المجهود الطيب


----------



## karamhanfy (14 مارس 2008)

*الى المهندس ماز*

الموضوع رفعته على النت من ساعة ما شفت سوالك لأن الموضوع كان جاهز عندى لانى كنت عملته محاضره للناس زملائى فى العمل


----------



## محمد تكيف (14 مارس 2008)

karamhanfy قال:


> الى اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى المحترمين بفضل الله اليكم تكييف الطائرات من الالف الى الياء
> وللامانه بعض هذة المعلومات منقوله والبعض الاخر هدانى ربى لجمعها وتقدمها اليكم بهذه الصورة
> تحياتى لاعضاء وزوار ومشرفين المنتدى المحترم


 

الملف غير موجود برجاء رفع الملف


----------



## الدكة (14 مارس 2008)

الملف غير موجود ونرجوا اعادة رفعه مرة اخري


----------



## DrClick (14 مارس 2008)

الموضوع هام الرجاء الاهتمام بالرابط


----------



## مهندس ماز (15 مارس 2008)

مشكووووور بس وين الملف . ارجوا اعادة رفعة مرة اخرى.وشكرا


----------



## karamhanfy (15 مارس 2008)

*الى اعضاء المنتدى المحترمن*

الملف موجود بس فى مشكلة فى عملية التحميل فى المنتدى وانا عملت نداء عاجل لمشرفين المنتدى للتحقق من هذا العطل لانى من الأمس بحاول احمل اى ملف من المنتدى مش عارف فى مواضيع كثيرة
نحن الان فى انتظار ادارة المنتدى لاصلاح العطل
لحين اصلاح العطل هاحاول ارفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منييب (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذ المجهود


----------



## ryan (28 مارس 2008)

هل من الممكن ان ترفعة علي موقع للتحميل الي ان يتم إصلاح العطل


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

والله موضوع عسل


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (5 أبريل 2008)

الرابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الدكة (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## karamhanfy (18 أبريل 2008)

*الملف سليم وانا لسه عامله دون لود*

الملف سليم وانا لسه عامله دون لود ده بعد اصلاح العطل اللى كان بالمنتدى
ارجو الافادة للجميع لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

اهلا اخي الفاضل ..... 

هلا تكرمت بعمل نسخه مطابقه لموضوعك الرائع و المفيد في قسم الطيران ..... 

و شكرا شكرا علي الموضوع 

انتظر مرورك علي القسم و انشاء الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

مهندس كرم حنفي 
مزيدا من التأخير ... 
سأنشئ انا الموضوع ... 

هيا لا تتكاسل و اذهب الي قسم الطيران و انشئ الموضوع


----------



## hooold (18 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومة


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

مهندسنا الفاضل ....... الشكر موصول علي الاستجابه السريعه


----------



## نور جابر (15 مايو 2008)

جازاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورين على جهودكم


----------



## karamhanfy (17 مايو 2008)

*شكرااللأخوة الافاضل*

شكرااللأخوة الافاضل للردود الجميلة والمشجعة وافقنى الله واياكم الى ما فيه الخير
والى مواضيع اخرى جديده انشاء الله
اخوكم كرم نصار
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم :14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## مهندس ماز (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخ كرم على هالمعلومات الطيبة . كنت انتظرها من زمان . والحين قدرت احمل الملف وفتح مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طلال شعبان (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورا ياخى الغزيز وبارك الله فيــــــــــك.


----------



## كندي يونس (9 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## jwan85 (9 يوليو 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## عومةعبدو (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمودعبود (9 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

نسأل الله ان ينفعك بما علمك


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد حجازي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشششكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مشاري الفهد (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## م زياد حسن (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود الكبير و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ....


----------



## amr fathy (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## احمد نصيف (7 مارس 2009)

الرابط مش شغال ارجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## شـــادي (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا باشا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا
ملف جميل وواضح و سهل انا فى الاول كنت مستكبر الموضوع بس فعلا الموضوع مشروح ببساطه جدا


----------



## alaa_84 (7 مارس 2009)

أكرمك الله يامهندس يامحترم


----------



## mohamed mech (7 مارس 2009)

اعداد موفق للملف يا مهندس حياك الله


----------



## eldod (27 مارس 2009)

الله ينور يا كرم البب بيمسى


----------



## مهندس سامر (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosodeep (28 مارس 2009)

والله شي حلو كتير 
الله يسلم ايديك و يوفقك


----------



## مصران (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على هدا المجهووووووووووووود


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخ كرم....................


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على جهدك العظيم ويرجي الجوع الي مجلد تطبيقات آشري و هو غني بالمواصفات التي يجب اعتمادها في عمليات التصميم


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمود محمد (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## عماد المشهداني (31 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز كرم 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر والتقدير
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## eng_mun3m (31 يوليو 2009)

مجهود متميز شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## karamhanfy (31 يوليو 2009)

*الشكر كل الشكر لكم*

الشكر كل الشكر لكم وللقائمين واعضاء المنتدى نفع الله بكم الامه خير نفع وذادكم من علمه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## alswidi (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي هدا الجهد الطيب


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

شرح ممتاز


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## goor20 (27 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
جارى التحميل 
شكرا"


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## hassanre (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع جدا مهم ونحن فعلا بحاجة له
م.حسان توفيق


----------



## حمزةعمار (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود و جعله الله لك حسنات وبركات إن شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مارس 2012)

رجاء اعادة ارفاق الموضوع فهو يستحق القراءة و التمعن 
جزاكم الله خيرا و علما و بركة في الرزق و الولد و العمر


----------



## mechanic power (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## drmady (25 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى الكريم ، والتحميل تماااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ASHRAF100 (26 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (26 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (30 مارس 2012)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hany27 (19 مايو 2012)

*م/هانى*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## medom (18 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## tarek gamarec (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (24 فبراير 2015)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 أبريل 2016)

عاااااااااشت يدااااك


----------

